# How reliable is photofeeler?



## reborn (Jan 20, 2019)

Does anyone know this site? One of my pictures was rated "above average" attractive. The same pic did well on Tinder. I also had a picture that didn't do as well on Tinder and it got only voted "average" so it seems like the Tinder experience and the photofeeler experience correspond which might mean the ratings are actually accurate.


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 20, 2019)

imo it's good for rating your pictures when you don't know which ones to put on tinder
but not really reliable when it comes to rating your face - I mean a 7/10 on this site doesn't mean you are a 7/10 irl


----------



## androidcel (Jan 20, 2019)

Photofeeler rates picture, not your face.


----------



## reborn (Jan 20, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> imo it's good for rating your pictures when you don't know which ones to put on tinder
> but not really reliable when it comes to rating your face - I mean a 7/10 on this site doesn't mean you are a 7/10 irl



Yeah if it wouldn't be this way I would have had to get the same rating on both pics. But one got 5.3 and the other got 7.5 which is a huge difference. It was the exact same on Tinder. They hardly responded when I used the 5.3 picture but they contacted me first with the 7.5 pic.

Just wondering if anyone else has made experiences with this site... It seems like a very interesting tool to me.


----------



## androidcel (Jan 20, 2019)

Post pics here, i can tell if your tinder pics are good better than roasties from photofeeler.


----------



## bobs_pls (Jan 20, 2019)

reborn said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has made experiences with this site... It seems like a very interesting tool to me.


(posted that in some other thread already)
I put my best photo on photofeeler and got this





the photo was HQ, made by a 3rd person, not a selfie


----------



## VST (Jan 20, 2019)

reborn said:


> Does anyone know this site? One of my pictures was rated "above average" attractive. The same pic did well on Tinder. I also had a picture that didn't do as well on Tinder and it got only voted "average" so it seems like the Tinder experience and the photofeeler experience correspond which might mean the ratings are actually accurate.


One of my pics got rated 6.9 on there and ended up only getting like 3 matches in a day, and another got rated 7.3 and it ended up getting 20+ matches in a day, 0.4 difference doesn't bring 7x higher results, so photofeeler is a meme.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 20, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Photofeeler rates picture, not your face.


----------



## VST (Jan 20, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> (posted that in some other thread already)
> I put my best photo on photofeeler and got this
> View attachment 14606
> 
> the photo was HQ, made by a 3rd person, not a selfie


Post or pm me pic tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 20, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> (posted that in some other thread already)
> I put my best photo on photofeeler and got this
> View attachment 14606
> 
> the photo was HQ, made by a 3rd person, not a selfie


Lemme see pic in pm boyo


----------



## JimJones (Jan 20, 2019)

Why would you use anything other than this site? Too weak and ?


----------



## oldcell (Jan 20, 2019)

If u are smiling with nice background u get auto high rating
But it is pretty good indicator how normies perceive pictures


----------



## reborn (Jan 20, 2019)

bobs_pls said:


> I put my best photo on photofeeler and got this



Holy shit dude...


----------



## shimada (Jan 20, 2019)

It doesn't mean shit unless that's exactly what you look like IRL which is a no go


----------



## VST (Jan 20, 2019)

reborn said:


> Holy shit dude...


Yeah, he isn't like a top tier Chad, just used a pro pic tbh.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

Whatever you get on there subtract 2-2.5 points from it and that’s your PSL, even than its still bs


----------



## VST (Jan 20, 2019)

Photofeeler is extremely reliable












They base the attractiveness on the quality of the pic, more than the lighting
If you can make yourself seem SIGNIFICANTLY more attractive (im talking from 60% to 85%) by just smiling in a photo, you know it's unreliable. Lachowski in the top pic is objectively more attractive than the guy in the bottom (inb4 "only 10 votes") the percentages would change by around 10% tops, so the ugly normie would still mog lachowski by pf standards.

The only decent indication of how attractive you are, are the ratings you get on here/tinder matches.

How to get a good score on pf:
Use good lighting
Smile
Have your picture taken by someone else with a decent camera
95%+ guaranteed.


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

Look at the comments you get, not the results per se.


VST said:


> Photofeeler is extremely reliable
> View attachment 14634
> 
> View attachment 14635
> ...



Also that's biased, because pretty much everyone knows who Chico is, hence the low ratings for catfishing.


----------



## Coping (Jan 20, 2019)

VST said:


> Photofeeler is extremely reliable
> View attachment 14634
> 
> View attachment 14635
> ...


Jfl at those ratings  even here and tinder its not 100% because it’s not in motion, the only real rating is how everyone reacts to you irl including women


----------



## BornAgainChad (Jan 20, 2019)

VST said:


> Photofeeler is extremely reliable
> View attachment 14634
> 
> View attachment 14635
> ...


Just smile more bro


----------



## VST (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> pretty much everyone knows who Chico is


Maybe on lookism, he only has 1.9m insta followers which isn't that much.


Coping said:


> Jfl at those ratings  even here and tinder its not 100% because it’s not in motion, the only real rating is how everyone reacts to you irl including women


Yeah, but tinder is the only thing that has an impact IRL


----------



## reborn (Jan 20, 2019)

I think the most reliable way to build a rating site is if the people need to click on one image that they find more attractive. But if smiles and picture quality improve the rating so much it really is bullshit.


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

VST said:


> Maybe on lookism, he only has 1.9m insta followers which isn't that much.
> 
> Yeah, but tinder is the only thing that has an impact IRL



2m insta followers is more than enough, especially since the majority of the girls following him on instagram are most likely present on sites such as photofeeler, tinder and so on.


----------



## VST (Jan 20, 2019)

reborn said:


> I think the most reliable way to build a rating site is if the people need to click on one image that they find more attractive. But if smiles and picture quality improve the rating so much it really is bullshit.


You just cannot trust women when it comes to rating.


behumble said:


> 2m insta followers is more than enough, especially since the majority of the girls following him on instagram are most likely present on sites such as photofeeler, tinder and so on.


Yes, but what are the chances you come across those? Lachowski really isn't that well known, he isn't a hollywood actor or anything.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> 2m insta followers is more than enough, especially since the majority of the girls following him on instagram are most likely present on sites such as photofeeler, tinder and so on.


Pretty much no normies know who chico is


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

VST said:


> You just cannot trust women when it comes to rating.
> 
> Yes, but what are the chances you come across those? Lachowski really isn't that well known, he isn't a hollywood actor or anything.



idk man, but pretty much every tinder experiment that was done with Chico girls called out the catfishing straight up.


----------



## VST (Jan 20, 2019)

behumble said:


> idk man, but pretty much every tinder experiment that was done with Chico girls called out the catfishing straight up.


Probs because they used his modelling photos.
Even @JustChris Got called out for Catfishing when he used his own modelling photos on tinder.

If your tinder photos on tinder are TOO good, you won't get as many matches.


----------



## behumble (Jan 20, 2019)

VST said:


> Probs because they used his modelling photos.
> Even @JustChris Got called out for Catfishing when he used his own modelling photos on tinder.
> 
> If your tinder photos on tinder are TOO good, you won't get as many matches.



Yeah, that's the problem with good photos. 
Photofeeler is somewhat reliable, but the only thing you should take into account is if you score more than a 9.7/10 and you get around 50% of notes out of your total votes.


----------



## LooksPSL (Nov 19, 2019)

9/10 checking in


----------

